# Springs and Sway Bars



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a nice set of springs to stiffen up the car, I don't want to lower it though, maybe lift the back an inch or so. 
Sway bar wise I think I'll get the Hotchkins Kit F/R. But i'm not sure :confused :willy: about what springs would work best HELP!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I did the Hotchkis front and rear and it was a night and day difference as far as the wheel hop and body roll went.

Got a friend with a Mini and even he noticed the cornering difference after the install. 500 bucks well spent.

But seriously, if you drag race at all, the GMM Ripshifter is another 300 even better spent. As someone else has said it's like "cocking a bolt action rifle". Nice analogy. You'll never lose a race from shift delay again. Assuming you're driving an M6 of course


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

oh yea I hate that slopy ass shifter who ever thought of that one needs a kick in the ass, I'm getting one very soon! How hard is it to install it yourself? do you go in from above or from below the car?did you get springs for you goet too or just bars?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I did the Pedders Street One package with the hotchkis sway bar set, ovewrall the car seems tighter and if you like to drive your car hard, you will definatly feel the difference


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> oh yea I hate that slopy ass shifter who ever thought of that one needs a kick in the ass, I'm getting one very soon! How hard is it to install it yourself? do you go in from above or from below the car?did you get springs for you goet too or just bars?


Not very hard for the mechanically inclined.

You come in from below and above. The console and transmission cradle must be removed and the tranny dropped down about 4-6 inches so you can access the bolts for the shifter.

Patience and a little experience in contortionism is all you need.


----------

